# my lgc keeps an eye on things from the high ground



## greybeard (Feb 26, 2019)

It's no wonder I don't have any blue birds nesting......they don't stand a chance. She's the only predator I let stay alive here.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 26, 2019)

Had to look hard at that one, lol love a brave cat !


----------



## greybeard (Feb 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Had to look hard at that one, lol love a brave cat !


Yeah, another dreary misty day here, and I took the picture thru the screened upstairs window, so it's not real clear.

I've seen that same cat up a 80' pine tree robbing baby squirrels out of a nest. She has no fear....a feral cat that came around and I eventually got her tamed down to stay full time.......sleeps most of the day laid down right beside my dog on the front porch and hunts most of the night and in the early morning when the birds first start coming around.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 26, 2019)

Sounds like my kind of cat...no bother, does a job and earns its keep.....and leaps high buildings in a single bound.....Super Cat , lol


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah, bluebirds wouldn't stand a chance. I didn't even know we had chipmunks on our farm until one of my felines brought one home for her kits. I also watched as another one went and raided a rabbit nest, bringing a total of four home in 10 minutes. She would kill one bring it to a kitten and then go after another. We are over populated with rabbits. They cut the tomato twine on our tomatoes. We have anywhere from 1,000 to 8,000 plants at intervals. We finally started leaving the space where they cut it open. They help fertilize though. But I have to be careful where I plant my cabbage. They will eat my entire row in one night. Pesky rabbits. But it is so cute watching them run around the yard playing in March and April.


----------

